# CWM Issue - Sensitive Volume Buttons



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone else have issues in CWM Recovery with the volume buttons. Unless I'm very careful a simple tap will often times scroll 3 or 4 list items. Its like I'm holding down the button or something. Just curious if this is just me or if anyone else is experiencing this issue?


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes its VERY annoying. I've gotten an error "back button disabled" or some such and it borks CWM. Can't go back, can't select anything until I do a battery pull. Minor inconvenience but hopefully its fixed. I only get that error when I overshoot what I am trying to flash due to the sensitivity. Its like CWM is laughing at me.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep, just something to deal with, lol.

Note that if it accidentally scrolls over the bottom of the list 2-3 times you'll get a small message saying Back Button Disabled.. This no good! Lol if you try to do anything you'll just see an android guy with spinning guts thing... Should that happen just tap power again to go back, then hit volume down to toggle over the list 2-3 times until it says Back Button Enabled again and your fine... Just trying to save you from panicking later









EDIT: NewAge hope you see my post... will save you from batt pulls that will probably hurt if your in cwm doing anything, lol!


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

litso said:


> Anyone else have issues in CWM Recovery with the volume buttons. Unless I'm very careful a simple tap will often times scroll 3 or 4 list items. Its like I'm holding down the button or something. Just curious if this is just me or if anyone else is experiencing this issue?


Yeah, I've seen many many posts about it. Until there's a fix or update, you just have to be gentle with the baby.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Yep, just something to deal with, lol.
> 
> Note that if it accidentally scrolls over the bottom of the list 2-3 times you'll get a small message saying Back Button Disabled.. This no good! Lol if you try to do anything you'll just see an android guy with spinning guts thing... Should that happen just tap power again to go back, then hit volume down to toggle over the list 2-3 times until it says Back Button Enabled again and your fine... Just trying to save you from panicking later
> 
> ...


Nice tip! I'll try it next time. I'm sure koush or another recovery will get released with this fixed. A Rogue recovery would be nice.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Had this happen to me as well. You get used to is i guess.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

When you get the message that the back button has been disabled simultaneously press the up and down volume buttons slowly, but repeatedly until you see the message appear that the buttons have been enabled.

Works every time.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Yep, just something to deal with, lol. Note that if it accidentally scrolls over the bottom of the list 2-3 times you'll get a small message saying Back Button Disabled.. This no good! Lol if you try to do anything you'll just see an android guy with spinning guts thing... Should that happen just tap power again to go back, then hit volume down to toggle over the list 2-3 times until it says Back Button Enabled again and your fine... Just trying to save you from panicking later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, good tip, I had that happen yesterday and ended up doing a battery pull. Too bad you didn't post this yesterday.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Definitely not a CWM issue, it's all in the buttons. I get the same thing when adjusting the volume, irritating at least.


----------



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Definitely not a CWM issue, it's all in the buttons. I get the same thing when adjusting the volume, irritating at least.


I disagree, this is a CWM problem. The volume keys work perfectly when adjusting volume.


----------



## coveblue (Dec 20, 2011)

brad0383 said:


> I disagree, this is a CWM problem. The volume keys work perfectly when adjusting volume.


I agree that it is a CWM problem. I was previously on 5.5.0.2 and didn't have this problem at all. I didn't know what you guys were talking about. But then I updated to 5.5.0.4 in order to install a 4.0.3 build and that's when it started. I agree that it is very annoying.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Its definitely not JUST the buttons. The buttons are certainly sensitive and clicky, but I quite like that in normal operation of the phone. I can raise and lower the volume one step at a time all day long. In CWM its hard to NOT jump 3-5 list items at a time. I can manage it, its just a little annoying considering how often I'm flashing things







.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

brad0383 said:


> I disagree, this is a CWM problem. The volume keys work perfectly when adjusting volume.


Agreed. I have never seen the volume rocker problem when I'm inside the ICS UI. It only happens when I'm CWM. I've kinda gotten used to it now though.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

